# 2011 duramax cranked bars/bigger tires void warranty?



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey guys, just picked up a fully loaded 2011 lml duramax for a daily/nice truck and i am looking to put 295/65/18 on factory wheels. I am gonna need to crank the bars, and play with the inner fender a bit, but will this setup with cranked bars and bigger than stock tires void the 12k cpo bumper to bumper warranty?

Thanks,
Hank


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks,
Hank[/QUOTE]


Kid-Dmax;2073269 said:


> Hey guys, just picked up a fully loaded 2011 lml duramax for a daily/nice truck and i am looking to put 295/65/18 on factory wheels. I am gonna need to crank the bars, and play with the inner fender a bit, but will this setup with cranked bars and bigger than stock tires void the 12k cpo bumper to bumper warranty?
> 
> No it won't. I have 285s and cranked bars. Don't turn them to far or u will be knocking your teeth out when it bottoms out on the stops. I'm going to just get a 3-4" next time and hope for a smother ride. You will have to cut the pinch weld inside the fender and cut some plastics out of the fender well.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Kid-Dmax;2073269 said:


> Hey guys, just picked up a fully loaded 2011 lml duramax for a daily/nice truck and i am looking to put 295/65/18 on factory wheels. I am gonna need to crank the bars, and play with the inner fender a bit, but will this setup with cranked bars and bigger than stock tires void the 12k cpo bumper to bumper warranty?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hank


I would talk to your local dealer where warranty work would be getting done


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like aftermarket warranty on used truck...careful


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

ponyboy;2073327 said:


> I would talk to your local dealer where warranty work would be getting done


They're going to tell him it will. Even though it legally won't.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not a fight I want to try to win and argue every time I need work done


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

ponyboy;2073355 said:


> Not a fight I want to try to win and argue every time I need work done


This! :salute:


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

no aftermarket warranty here, certified pre owned general motors bumper to bumper warranty. 1 year or 12k miles.

I bought the truck in mass but i will ask the dealer around here how much i can get away with i guess, a friend of a friend owns a jacked up duramax and is a technician there so maybe they can help me out if i have them install the tires, even if it cost a few hundred more for them to do it if i can maintain the warranty it is worth it.


these factory tires blow and i cant even begin to imagine how ****** they will be in the snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

OP

What type of plow do you have?
why do i ask because this lift and taller tires change the geometry, you will need to lowed your plow mount.


wide tires perform even more poorly in snow compared the smaller narrow tire that is on the truck now.

why do you need a lift surely it's not to plow snow with.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Going with bigger tires is going to make your snow performance worse.


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

I consider all of these things when i buy new tires, however this truck will not receive a plow this year as i retired my old daily to work truck status, also, i have plowed with 285's on every plow truck i have driven and they handle fine, so for a daily i see no problem running 295 duratracs in the snow.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Kid-Dmax;2073528 said:


> i have plowed with 285's on every plow truck i have driven and they handle fine, so for a daily i see no problem running 295 duratracs in the snow.


So you have zero experience with taller, skinnier tires that have the science of physics behind the methodology?

Soldier on! Lift it, put the biggest tire ya can and look cool as all get out!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

They do look cool when I drive by and there stuck in the ditch. 
Or when you see them slide to the curb and rub against it all the way up the hill.
All Ya can do is go slow and wait for them to spin there way up.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

no one here can answer your question directly. the only time i can see you having issues is if your warranty problem is directly related to the upgrades (that is the way the law is written). GM is pretty good with most stuff EXCEPT tuning. your local dealer can say whatever they want but at the end of the day BY LAW the effected parts can only be denied if the wear or damage is directly related to the changes. that all being said don't expect any suspension parts being covered but anything else should be covered no problem. 


personal experience i had one of those 5.3 afm 1/2 ton trucks with the oil consumption issue. i had it documented before the plow ever went on. the problem lasted over a year with different fixes and the plow i installed never came into play. i wound up with an entire motor rebuild at 90k miles after 2 seasons of plowing.


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks for all the light **** talk and sarcasm. I really appreciate it. For something that wont have a plow on it. i will have no problem driving off into the ditch with a wider tire, that ultimately will do better in unplowed roads and deep snow. Ill be sure to let everyone i know plowing with 285's that they are doing it wrong and they should move down to a 245 pizza cutters, because skinnier tires are far more important that driving experience in the long run.

Sorry i asked for some input regarding a vehicle that will not have a plow.

Hope you all end up in a ditch, and some lifted truck on 12.5 wide mud grips pulls you out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Kid-Dmax;2073713 said:


> Sorry i asked for some input regarding a vehicle that will not have a plow.
> 
> Hope you all end up in a ditch, and some lifted truck on 12.5 wide mud grips pulls you out.


sorry you asked on a snow plowing orientated site.

why would they bring my play truck and not the other plow truck like i asked, to pull me out of the ditch. :waving:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

And Merry Christmas to you as well Kid.:laughing:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Kid-Dmax;2073528 said:


> I consider all of these things when i buy new tires, however this truck will not receive a plow this year as i retired my old daily to work truck status, also, i have plowed with 285's on every plow truck i have driven and they handle fine, so for a daily i see no problem running 295 duratracs in the snow.


So you're another one that asks a question and then fights every answer they get? Fine, go have at it and report back, but you won't because you know it all.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Use Firestone air bags to lift your Dmax then change your name to Kid-Dbag , that will be a cool as a lifted work truck .


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

jmac5058;2073944 said:



> Use Firestone air bags to lift your Dmax then change your name to Kid-Dbag , that will be a cool as a lifted work truck .


So glad I got to see that before it gets pulled! :laughing:


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

Sawboy;2074097 said:


> So glad I got to see that before it gets pulled! :laughing:


oh boy! hahaha +1


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jmac5058;2073944 said:


> Use Firestone air bags to lift your Dmax then change your name to Kid-Dbag , that will be a cool as a lifted work truck .


Wow... that was harsh


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

If you have to trim the fenders do the Nor cal Nick inner fender mod. its easy and i have done it to alot of my trucks.


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

tires are getting ordered, and i did the norcal mod to my last truck, but dont want to cut up any body panels yet on this one. If i end up in a ditch, i am gonna take pictures, put it on here, and say i was wrong.


KID-DBAG out.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

With an attitude like that, you will ditch it... and I would be willing to bet that you won't come back with the pics....


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2;2084944 said:


> With an attitude like that, you will ditch it... and I would be willing to bet that you won't come back with the pics....


I would NEVER have the balls to put the pics up here saying i was wrong lol.

I just love lighting fires under people who try and tell me off on the computer.

I have a bad habit of letting little things piss me off so i try and stay off forums, and i had a pretty good run until i had a decent question i needed answered.

but instead of answering the question, i get grief for running wider tires on a non plow truck.

Especially when i know plenty of guys plowing with 285's with no complaints lol.

you seem to be the only one laughing at this, so if i put it in a ditch i will PM you a picture lol. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

Kid-Dmax;2085025 said:


> I would NEVER have the balls to put the pics up here saying i was wrong lol.
> 
> I just love lighting fires under people who try and tell me off on the computer.
> 
> ...


you're gonna get a lot more help on dura max forums about non work truck related things, especially tires and lifts.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

My wife's jeep has 355's. I've never ditched it.


----------

